# Lamb shoulder w bone is ok right?



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Starting to do it myself rather than buy premade


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I feed mutton when I can get it (cheaper than lamb). The biggest problem I have with any part of the leg of a lamb is the bones are hard and the dogs can break them into smaller fairly sharp pieces (same reason why I do not feed deer legs). I try to stick to the other parts of the sheep. If I do feed legs bones I make sure they are quite meaty and then take them away before the dogs can break them into small pieces.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ditto what Lisa said. You want to stay away from the weight bearing bones of the large animals as they are very tough (they have to carry all that weight).

Lamb neck and breast is good as are lamb ribs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think lamb bones are to soft for a GSD.
i give my dog femur bones (beef) center cut
without the knuckles.


----------

